

Vircurex Bitcoin Exchange Compromised - Claudus
http://vircurex.com/

======
Claudus
Text from the site:

 _The systems Vircurex.com and Cryptostocks.com have been taken offline over
the weekend

Please do not deposit any further coins to your Vircurex accounts. We must
assume that the wallet has been compromised._

